# How Much Sodium Lactate Should I use in M&P Soap?



## xoticsoaps (May 24, 2014)

I've just discovered the uses for sodium lactate in beauty products. It adds hardness and works as a humectant, among other things. So, if I were to use it, how much should I add per 1lb of base? 

I tried looking online, but it seems this may not be all that common with m&p soap. I suppose some tinkering may be in order if I decided to use it.:think:


----------



## seven (May 24, 2014)

it does adds hardness, but to cp/hp soaps i believe, and not mp.


----------



## xoticsoaps (May 24, 2014)

Hmm... I may have to experiment with this, then.


----------



## seven (May 24, 2014)

the thing is, mp soap already contains glycerin, which is a humectant. as far as the hardness thingy, most mp soap is already quite hard, i dunno why you want to make it harder?


----------



## xoticsoaps (May 24, 2014)

If I added certain ingredients that made the soap softer than I wanted once it comes out of the mold, then I thought that maybe I could use the sodium lactate as a fix and save the soap.


----------

